# Foot Paralysis ?



## Kixilay (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello everyone, 

I am writing here because my budgie of 6 years is experiencing an injury of some sort. He suddenly lost use of his right foot. I don’t think he experiences pain, he doesnt react when I touch his foot. He has motor and sensory function of his leg up from the foot but not the foot itself. There is no avian specific vet in our country so I took him to a normal veterinarian. They too xray images of his leg and said that there some problems around the hip where the legwas connected to his body. But I don’t think that’s the case since he has no problem opening his leg with his wings to stretch (like they do before they fly). He gave us some vitamin B mixture in a syringe and said to inject 1-2 droplets to his mouth every 12 hours. He can fly with no problem, he cant perch his right foot. Can you guys guide me please thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry your bird is having this problem. I am currently having somewhat the same problem with one of my birds, and have seen this in a couple of my birds in the past. In my current bird the cause has not yet been determined but in a couple of my former birds it was caused by something pressing on the spinal nerves to the leg, one had a testicular tumor and the other a kidney tumor, this may not be the case with your bird but it is a common cause for this type of thing.


----------



## Kixilay (Jul 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Sorry your bird is having this problem. I am currently having somewhat the same problem with one of my birds, and have seen this in a couple of my birds in the past. In my current bird the cause has not yet been determined but in a couple of my former birds it was caused by something pressing on the spinal nerves to the leg, one had a testicular tumor and the other a kidney tumor, this may not be the case with your bird but it is a common cause for this type of thing.


Thanks for the information, I hope he doesn’t have tumors. I hope your bird gets well too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry your little fellow is having problems. I agree with Cody that something is interfering with the nerves into his foot.

With your research and your veterinarian's collaboration, there are ways to provide better care for your budgie than he might otherwise receive.

If you can develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Avian Association of Veterinarians

I hope you are able to find a veterinarian that can help your budgie. 💙
Is the cage I see in the picture is your hospital/transport cage?


Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Kixilay (Jul 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm very sorry your little fellow is having problems. I agree with Cody that something is interfering with the nerves into his foot.
> 
> With your research and your veterinarian's collaboration, there are ways to provide better care for your budgie than he might otherwise receive.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I will look into it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

I hope your little one is doing well despite his foot issue! 

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 

Cheers 👋


----------

